# More Good News From SW Florida



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Be careful

Flesh Eating Bacteria


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Be careful
> 
> Flesh Eating Bacteria


Wonderful😳


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Have had a few buddies catch this stuff...it's no joke


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

I honestly can’t think of anything worse!😳


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Yup Vibrio in lots of places. Think estuary, brackish waters, rivers and all salt. Freshwater amoeba brain as well. Swales, ponds. Ran into some red tide on the Venice beaches running my dog as well. Have not seen any dead fish though news reports today of a dead dolphin washed up. Then on first trip out saw a bunch of fools wading and swimming in the bay. Hello?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

7WT said:


> Yup Vibrio in lots of places. Think estuary, brackish waters, rivers and all salt. Freshwater amoeba brain as well. Swales, ponds. Ran into some red tide on the Venice beaches running my dog as well. Have not seen any dead fish though news reports today of a dead dolphin washed up. Then on first trip out saw a bunch of fools wading and swimming in the bay. Hello?


Other than the turd water all the rest of that has been around forever.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Pretty simple.... the slightest infection from a cut or abrasion in salt of brackish waters... Get to your doctor or nearest ER and ask them to check for a vibrio infection. Simple fix if caught early... wait a day or two and they might not be able to do much for you....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Carry Hibiclens in your boat at all times and use it immediately on any cuts, pokes or scrapes. It’s usually alcoholics and folks with compromised immune systems that vibrio infects but Hibiclens will keep anyone from getting an infection. Keep it cool, not stored in the 100 degree hatch for years on end or it will not be as effective.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

For the record I’ve heard about one case of vibrio here in Texas that came from getting horned by a shrimp and they waited too long after the redness spread…the others are usually people that already had wounds and wadefished, were wading and got cut by shell or a stingray barb.


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 18, 2015)

It’s bad.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I remember as a kid mid 70s and 80s we went to the beach with cuts to heal them up faster times have changes for sure. Florida is overpopulated now.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The Fin said:


> I honestly can’t think of anything worse!😳


I can spending the day on a boat with you


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

As a kid in the early 90s I remember when hurricanes would get close to us in the keys and give us a little surge. My buddy had a house in a lower area in key largo that would flood with rain. We used to play tackle football in water up to our waists. Not knowing that we all were on septic tanks with drain fields and was literally playing in shit.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I can spending the day on a boat with you


Hey, come on, it’s my birthday today!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Carry Hibiclens in your boat at all times and use it immediately on any cuts, pokes or scrapes. It’s usually alcoholics and folks with compromised immune systems that vibrio infects but Hibiclens will keep anyone from getting an infection. Keep it cool, not stored in the 100 degree hatch for years on end or it will not be as effective.


Thanks for the advice.....I've just been carrying rubbing alcohol for cuts, is it not as effecvtive as hibiclens?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinny_fishing said:


> Thanks for the advice.....I've just been carrying rubbing alcohol for cuts, is it not as effecvtive as hibiclens?


My wife is a nurse and recommends Hibiclens since it is a pre surgical scrub and does not burn. I use Hibiclens at the house for cuts and stuff too.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

My wife’s a nurse as well. She keeps some at the house. I’m going to start bringing it on the boat.

hey are you not going to wish Fin a happy birthday? 🎂🎉🎈


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonny said:


> My wife’s a nurse as well. She keeps some at the house. I’m going to start bringing it on the boat.
> 
> hey are you not going to wish Fin a happy birthday? 🎂🎉🎈


Pot stirrer


----------

